# august 29th ride



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

hey everyone just throwin it out there were havin a ride saturday and was wonderin if any of yall were interested in attending. 2300 acres of land plenty of mud rivers and trails. the location is in wetover alabama about 15 minutes from invernees/greystone.


----------

